# Créer une clé bootable window 10 via un mac



## Djangologie (17 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite réparer un ordinateur windows qui ne démarrer plus. Est-il possible de créer une clé bootable avec windows10 via mon mac pour ensuite m'en servir sur le pc ?  

Merci


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2017)

Directement avec une version de macOS, non. En utilisant une machine virtuelle créée avec VirtualBox qui est gratuit et avec le logiciel Rufus, oui.

Avec un PC, déjà en insérant et en démarrant depuis le DVD d'installation, tu as une option de réparation, tu as essayé ?


----------



## jhlrx (6 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Je profite de ce sujet pour exposer mon "problème" qui est similaire à l'OP et pour éviter de spammer le forum de nouveaux posts inutiles !
Je vais bientôt recevoir mon nouvel ordinateur (que je vais monter moi même) mais n'ayant qu'un mac à ma disposition, j'aimerais savoir comment créer un boot Windows 10 via clé USB depuis mon Macbook (j'ai déjà une partie de la réponse, avec l'utilisation de Virtual Box...)

Et, si je peux me permettre des suppositions, il se peut que l'OP n'ait pas de lecteur CD (comme ce sera le cas avec ma future acquisition).

Merci et désolé pour l'incruste =D


----------



## jhlrx (10 Septembre 2017)

Up


----------

